

Ubuntu & HTC collaboration unveiled today? - itry

Both companies have a countdown on their frontpage that looks suspiciuosly similar:<p>www.htc.com<p>www.ubuntu.com<p>Is an HTC tablet with Ubuntu preinstalled coming today?
======
vkbalakrishnan
Some reports have there predicting early release of new HTC One series of
phones since the unit second counter turns green every time it hits one.

Also an interesting observation is that HTC's clock is leading by a minute.

Looks like a new partnership is brewing.

------
tree_of_item
Good find, it certainly does look like that.

